# Oh mushroom fairy...?



## morelmorales (Apr 15, 2014)

In Omaha area ... it's about soil temp's right ? 53 degrees or not ? Might have ways to go huh ?


----------



## morelmorales (Apr 15, 2014)

Moisture seems right... it's just the temp's :roll:


----------



## morelmorales (Apr 15, 2014)

:lol: Come on you mushroom fairy, give it up !


----------



## shroomwinkle (May 6, 2013)

TAKE NEXT THURSDAY OFF IT WILL BE MY FIRST 10lbs. DAY OF THE YEAR. WISH IT WAS TODAY BUT NOT GOING TO HAPPEN THIS WEEK


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

Agreed. I bet some will be found this weekend or early next week though.


----------



## dave (Apr 5, 2013)

next week


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

My girlfriend works with a lady whose husband apparently found some in Nebraska. She saw the picture just a small bowl full. Trying to get more info out of her but she said she thinks she said the town started with a T. Maybe Tecumseh? I know its not a verified find obviously with no picture but it does offer a glimmer of hope to just go out and look!


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

Trenton, NE. So over by McCook was where they were found. Should be getting a pic soon will post.


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok, so not a small bowl at all and I've met the guy once and his wife and they don't seem like liars. Apparently this was found yesterday in Trenton, NE. <img src="http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r793/cisco632/IMG959843_zpsf6be665a.jpg">


----------



## lovemesummorels (Apr 17, 2014)

Verified true its my cousin and his wife that found em over 90 of em ole mccauley found !!


----------



## shroomsisters (Apr 11, 2014)

ok so when did they find em? I'm not asking anything specific except that... trenton is way too far and tha opposite direction from where I hunt. Im in Omaha, it's only rained a couple days then decided to snow?.... now it's warming up. and the forcast is calling for more rain in the next couple of days!


----------



## shroomsisters (Apr 11, 2014)

so is it time yet?!


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep they were found yesterday. I also am in Omaha and looked today but not quite ready. Soon!


----------



## lovemesummorels (Apr 17, 2014)

Im also in omaha but heading to mccook next friday and found along republican river had some good hot days lil snow/rain sunday and found em yesterday afternoon I got text and same pic saying its time buddy !! My cuz said they were a lot of small greys so hoping yellows are up by the time I get up there and no more cold I pray !!


----------



## lovemesummorels (Apr 17, 2014)

Reaper is your girl Erica at kohles ?? If so my wife's christen and it was my cuz rich who found em out by mccook not me but hes not a bullshitter they find tons of em out there !!


----------



## shroomsisters (Apr 11, 2014)

i have never found any by the Missouri river? maybe i wasnt stoned enough lol... it seems like people find em down by dodge park sense its a high traffic area ive looked far and away and haven't had much luck? has anyone else? or what about the Platte or elkhorn river?


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep I thought that was probably you man she said that you guys wanted to go together sometime this season. Yeah she thought Christen said it was you before but corrected me today when she sent me that pic. Pretty sweet though made me jealous as hell


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

Missouri is awesome I think. I haven't had much luck at the Platte.. haven't hunted Elkhorn river. Just started hunting river areas last year was always just the hills before that since you don't get sandy mushrooms that way. They come up a lot earlier by the river though so now I do both.


----------



## shroomsisters (Apr 11, 2014)

so I've never found any by the Missouri river...been down by dodge park as well as half of the people that hunt from council bluffs and omaha.so sense its a high traffic area I've tryed hiking further and with no luck? has anyone ? or how bout the elkhorn?


----------



## shroomsisters (Apr 11, 2014)

reaper? are you pullin my leg? I'll show you some hot spots on the platte if you show me anything from the Missouri!


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

Well I work out in Gretna so I try Schramm park which kinda sucks for trees but I've found a few before. I've also tried on the other side of the Platte where there was a lot more timber and didn't get any last year. I did go to Two Rivers last year once and found a few nothing crazy. Missouri gave me a lot better luck.


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

I can have you filling bags by the Missouri lol.


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

But I won't cause they could be my bags haha


----------



## shroomsisters (Apr 11, 2014)

oh reaper.... i hear you tho and you prolly didn't find much on the platte cuz they were in my bag! But hey if your ever lookin for someone cool ta go on a hunt with let me know! maybe we could help eachother out?


----------



## lovemesummorels (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah when we get back from out west we'll have to go with you guys !!


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

Maybe so.. And yeah that'd be sweet. Hoping to get out this weekend on Sunday.. Thinking about taking Thursday or Friday off next week and going all day haha.


----------



## lovemesummorels (Apr 17, 2014)

Hope it stays warm !! As soon as were off friday the 25thwere gonna til the following thurs timing should be perfect out there for the big yellows hopefully its a long drawn out season with lots of em . Our plan is to turkey hunt mushroom hunt and walleye fish daily but we'll see !! Good luck post your findings !!!


----------



## shroomsisters (Apr 11, 2014)

i....... don't wanna work.... i just want to mushroom hunt allday! f&amp;c$ work! working is for peasants... morels are for the Gods!


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

Damn that will be badass man. Sounds fun


----------



## morelgal44 (Apr 18, 2014)

I am going to go and check spots today. hopefully I will see some morels


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

It's hard not to go out right now lol. I think I'm just gonna wait patiently for the temps to get right hopefully next week.


----------



## morelgal44 (Apr 18, 2014)

No luck. Oh well,............. great things come to those who wait.


----------



## amyebutcher (Apr 16, 2014)

I went out again today to no avail. Ground is dry, even though the temps are right. (I'm in southeastern Nebraska, just across the Iowa border).


----------



## thereaper (Apr 10, 2014)

I hear Indian Cave State Park is good Cindy. It's in Falls City so South of Nebraska City by the MO border. Might be a good place to look this weekend.


----------

